# make buildworld failure while upgrading to 12.1-RELEASE



## olafz (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi,

I am trying to do an upgrade of 12.0-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE by building world and kernel. But building the kernel fails:


```
--- yplib.o ---
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/cc  -O2 -pipe   -DNO__SCCSID -DNO__RCSID -I/usr/src/lib/libc/include -I/usr/src/include -I/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64 -DNLS  -D__DBINTERFACE_PRIVATE -I/usr/src/contrib/gdtoa -I/usr/src/contrib/libc-vis -DINET6 -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/libc -I/usr/src/lib/libc/resolv -D_ACL_PRIVATE -DPOSIX_MISTAKE -I/usr/src/lib/libmd -I/usr/src/contrib/jemalloc/include -I/usr/src/contrib/tzcode/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/locale -DBROKEN_DES -DPORTMAP -DDES_BUILTIN -I/usr/src/lib/libc/rpc -DWANT_HYPERV -DYP -DNS_CACHING -DSYMBOL_VERSIONING -g -MD  -MF.depend.yplib.o -MTyplib.o -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter  -Qunused-arguments  -I/usr/src/lib/libutil -I/usr/src/lib/msun/amd64 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/x86 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/src -c /usr/src/lib/libc/yp/yplib.c -o yplib.o
--- pkru.o ---
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:68:9: error: implicit declaration of function 'rdpkru' is invalid in C99 [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
        pkru = rdpkru();
               ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:99:9: error: implicit declaration of function 'rdpkru' is invalid in C99 [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
        pkru = rdpkru();
               ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:105:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'wrpkru' is invalid in C99 [-Werror,-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
        wrpkru(pkru);
        ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:105:2: note: did you mean 'rdpkru'?
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:68:9: note: 'rdpkru' declared here
        pkru = rdpkru();
               ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:119:24: error: variable has incomplete type 'struct amd64_set_pkru'
        struct amd64_set_pkru a64pkru;
                              ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:119:9: note: forward declaration of 'struct amd64_set_pkru'
        struct amd64_set_pkru a64pkru;
               ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:126:18: error: use of undeclared identifier 'AMD64_SET_PKRU'
        return (sysarch(X86_SET_PKRU, &a64pkru));
                        ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:46:22: note: expanded from macro 'X86_SET_PKRU'
#define X86_SET_PKRU    AMD64_SET_PKRU
                        ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:132:24: error: variable has incomplete type 'struct amd64_set_pkru'
        struct amd64_set_pkru a64pkru;
                              ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:132:9: note: forward declaration of 'struct amd64_set_pkru'
        struct amd64_set_pkru a64pkru;
               ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:137:18: error: use of undeclared identifier 'AMD64_CLEAR_PKRU'
        return (sysarch(X86_CLEAR_PKRU, &a64pkru));
                        ^
/usr/src/lib/libc/x86/sys/pkru.c:47:24: note: expanded from macro 'X86_CLEAR_PKRU'
#define X86_CLEAR_PKRU  AMD64_CLEAR_PKRU
```

Even deleting /etc/src.conf did not help. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

Anything in /etc/make.conf? And did you run a `make clean` to clear out any old stuff?


----------



## olafz (Nov 11, 2019)

Do I need to run `make clean`, or is it sufficient to `rm -rf /usr/obj`?
Tomorrow I will delete /etc/make.conf and try again.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

olafz said:


> Do I need to run  make clean, or is it sufficient to  rm -rf /usr/obj?


Both will work, unless you've set MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX to somewhere else.

Oh, and did you checkout /releng/12.1 or /release/12.1.0? Make sure you used /releng/12.1.


----------

